# Best "Guy" Movies of All Time



## Danjanou

This thread idea comes out of a conversation elsewhere on this site. In these times of emasculating political correctness many of us elder types yearn back to simpler times and are forced down to our man caves to watch classic movies of simpler times where bad guys got their butts kicked, things "blowed up real good" and all that was wrong with the world is righted within 90-120 minutes.

Therefore we will commence with the official Army.ca "Greatest Guy Movies of all Times. 

All entries will be treated with the utmost respect, meaning you better be able to justify it on the basis of great dialogue, but kicking, car chases, and/or what gets blowed up.  8)

I'll add my own nominations in a bit.


----------



## Bluebulldog

Deliverance gets my vote.


----------



## Danjanou

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Deliverance gets my vote.



Bow hunting, sodomy, and killer banjo tunes, yeah that works ;D


----------



## Rheostatic

Here you go, the top 99 "Guy" movies.


----------



## dapaterson

The Terminator

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan

Goldfinger

Predator


----------



## a_majoor

Real classic from the B&W era: The Four Feathers

Of course "Patton" provides the ultimate manly man kicking Axis butt and taking names across the African and European theaters


----------



## OldSolduer

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The Terminator
> 
> Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
> 
> Goldfinger
> 
> Predator



All these plus  "The 300" for the message it conveys
The Green Berets - John Wayne
True Grit - Fill yer hands ya sons a bitches!!
A Bridge Too Far - great music and the Sptifire that did the recce over Holland - it sounds great on surround sound!!
Blackhawk Down - I met the real Captain Steele.....now Colonel Steele and yes he is one big white dude
The Godfather Movies 

I can think of more I'm sure!!


----------



## Danjanou

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Here you go, the top 99 "Guy" movies.





> Highest Rated Feature Films With Title Matching "guy"



You're not even trying. 8)

For sheer classics ZULU has to be in the list. Yes it's full of historical inaccuracies, the Regiment weren't Welsh then and didn't sing. The Subalterns were over aged over the hill and one was deaf and that's why they were left at Rorkes Drift. The Colour Sgt was not a seasoned vet but newly promoted and the youngest in the British Army and PteHook was a tea total. You can also see the digital watches the Zulu extras received as part of their pay in some scenes.

All that aside it still ranks there as a classic guy movie.


----------



## The Bread Guy

By the way, movie title with "guy" in it doesn't necessarily = "guy flick"



			
				Thucydides said:
			
		

> Real classic from the B&W era: The Four Feathers


I've seen this and the 2002 remake, and the new one isn't bad, either (a lot more lush in scenery and production values, so it might be considered a _touch _less manly by some).



			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> For sheer classics ZULU has to be in the list .... it still ranks there as a classic gut movie.


Agreed - shame Zulu Dawn didn't live up to the original.

How about this portrayal of a manly group of independent problem solvers?


----------



## ModlrMike

Zulu, The Four Feathers, Kelly's Heros... yep.


The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
Patton
Cross of Iron

to name a few


----------



## dapaterson

But what about guy comedies?


Stripes

Animal House


----------



## eurowing

Tora Tora Tora is a fave! No obligitory chick flick moments like the awful remake I couldn't finish, I think it was called Pearl Harbor.

Add in the Tuskagee Airmen as great as well.


----------



## Danjanou

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> How about this portrayal of a manly group of independent problem solvers?



Always with the negative waves Moriarty, always with the negative waves. ;D


----------



## Bluebulldog

Gladiator (2000) 

Spartacus ( 1960)

Ben Hur (1959)

A must have trio for fans of all things gladiatorial, and ancient rome. Plus you can have a mediocre car chase, but a chariot race...that's just awesome!


----------



## OldSolduer

YES  to all the above!!

My compliments to you gents!

Oh and Swamp People (TV series) is quite manly as well.

Catching alligators - not for the faint of heart or any "star" in "The Hangover"


----------



## JesseWZ

Braveheart


----------



## medicineman

"The Wild Geese"
"Predator"
"Dirty Harry"


----------



## mariomike

French Connection:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoqQN94ibDc
That's a 1971 Pontiac Le Mans in the subway chase. They started in Brooklyn and ran through 26 blocks under the tracks hitting 90 MPH. They side swiped a city bus so hard the doors would not open. That scene hitting the guy going to work and spinning into a pillar was not in the script. He really was just a guy trying to get to work.

His partner, Roy Scheider in "The 7-ups":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vACWV5sRcY&feature=related
That's Bill Hickman behind the wheel of a 1972 Pontiac Grand Ville. Scheider's Ventura does a "Jayne Mansfield" into the back of an eighteen-wheeler.
Location shooting was done in upper Manhattan, on the George Washington Bridge, and on the Palisades and Taconic parkways.

No special effects. It was the real thing.


----------



## frank1515

Saving Private Ryan - Awesome combat scene
A Few Good Men - "YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!"
Red Dawn - just an amazing concept and picturesque moment when Russian paratroopers drop at the start.
Band of Brothers and The Pacific - Not movies, but still warrent a mention IMO.


----------



## vonGarvin

Now for my obligatory contribution:

Cross of Iron.  Nothing says "I'm a man, dammit!" more than watching Germans and Soviets battle each other across the Kerch Peninsula!


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Machete, over the top violence, explosions, and cheese.


----------



## daftandbarmy

The Hill: nuff said

1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1flqGBO5Ag

2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlaFY2CAHYY&feature=related

3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwT5yiNtDEk&feature=related

4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA1HORPY87o&feature=related

5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6_taS9aykA&feature=related

6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2T2ke9QoTI&feature=related

7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm2iQjgnDEM&feature=related

8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5JR_4XlI2M&feature=related

9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hukGQeT260E&feature=related


----------



## The Bread Guy

Danjanou said:
			
		

> All entries will be treated with the utmost respect, meaning you better be able to justify it on the basis of *great dialogue*, but kicking, *car chases*, and/or *what gets blowed up*.  8)


Given the bits in yellow, how could I forget this classic ....







> Elwood: It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark... and we're wearing sunglasses.
> Jake: Hit it.


AND there's great blues tunes performed by some of the original artists!


----------



## Danjanou

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Machete, over the top violence, explosions, and cheese.



Plus Lindsay Lohan topless and in a threesome scene ;D


----------



## Danjanou

I was watching bits of the Blues Brothers on youtube last night (in the man cave of course). It appears they cut a scene from the Country and Western bar bit where they sing Johnny Horton's Sink the Bismark.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I was watching bits of the Blues Brothers on youtube last night (in the man cave of course). It appears they cut a scene from the Country and Western bar bit where they sing Johnny Horton's Sink the Bismark.


That didn't even show up on the specials bits on the DVD.


----------



## OldSolduer

Anal Bum Cover - I spent five years of my life trying to invent An Anal Bum cover. Failing to do is is my greatest regret!

Suck it Trebek!!!

I'll take SWords for a billion Trebek!

I'll take The Rapists for 100!!


----------



## The Bread Guy

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Anal Bum Cover - I spent five years of my life trying to invent An Anal Bum cover. Failing to do is is my greatest regret!
> 
> Suck it Trebek!!!
> 
> I'll take SWords for a billion Trebek!
> 
> I'll take The Rapists for 100!!


You're not going 




on us, are you?   ;D


----------



## OldSolduer

Nope, just quoting Sean Connery on SNL Jepoardy.

He does a number on Will Ferrell every time.

Anal Bum Cover = An Album Cover
The Rapists = Therapists

Google it.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Nope, just quoting Sean Connery on SNL Jepoardy.
> 
> He does a number on Will Ferrell every time.
> 
> Anal Bum Cover = An Album Cover
> The Rapists = Therapists
> 
> Google it.


Dooohhhhh!  You can tell we don't have cable anymore, right?  

Edited to add:  Thank you, YouTube, for my education.


----------



## PMedMoe

Almost anything with Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Sythen

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Sean Connery on SNL Jepoardy.



I've got to ask you... About the Penis Mightier?

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80693916/


----------



## Strike

Gran Torino!


----------



## daftandbarmy

Streets of Fire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJGo2rvfSuA

Nothing like a sledgehammer fight to keep the troops happy...

Even the women are manly and pack .45s

"McCoy: I've been a soldier, 'til I ran out of wars."


----------



## Danjanou

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Streets of Fire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJGo2rvfSuA
> 
> Nothing like a sledgehammer fight to keep the troops happy...
> 
> Even the women are manly and pack .45s
> 
> "McCoy: I've been a soldier, 'til I ran out of wars."



Classic underrated  film by Walter Hill. Nobody plays pycho bad guy than Dafoe. Great soundtrack too.


----------



## Danjanou

Strike said:
			
		

> Gran Torino!



I'll buy it, Gunny Highway finally retires. Actually the ending was perfect. Micheal Caine does it better in Harry Brown though. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1289406/

best line- Harry Brown: [On shooting a drug dealer whose gun jammed when he tried to kill him] You failed to maintain your weapon, Son. 8)


----------



## OldSolduer

Sythen said:
			
		

> I've got to ask you... About the Penis Mightier?



 :rofl:

How about Burt Reynolds

Trebek - "Burt Reynolds has changed his name to Turd Ferguson"
Reynolds -"yeah Turd Ferguson.... funny name...."


Connery - I'll take Famous Titties for 200!

Trebek - That's Famous Titles Mr. Connery

Connery - Not a fan of the ladies are ya Trebek?


----------



## Sythen

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'll buy it, Gunny Highway finally retires. Actually the ending was perfect. Micheal Caine does it better in Harry Brown though.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1289406/
> 
> best line- Harry Brown: [On shooting a drug dealer whose gun jammed when he tried to kill him] You failed to maintain your weapon, Son. 8)



Though I loved the movie Harry Brown, I disagree on endings.. I felt sad for him.. 


***SPOILER*** 








His wife is dead, his best friend is dead, his favorite pub is closed.. He will live alone for whatever time he has left..


----------



## eurowing

The Blue Max.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060177/


----------



## The Bread Guy

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The Hill: nuff said
> 
> 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1flqGBO5Ag
> 
> 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlaFY2CAHYY&feature=related
> 
> 3
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwT5yiNtDEk&feature=related
> 
> 4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA1HORPY87o&feature=related
> 
> 5
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6_taS9aykA&feature=related
> 
> 6
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2T2ke9QoTI&feature=related
> 
> 7
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm2iQjgnDEM&feature=related
> 
> 8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5JR_4XlI2M&feature=related
> 
> 9
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hukGQeT260E&feature=related


You ******* - now I _HAVE_ to order the flick.

BTW, a less intense and American variation on the theme - The Last Castle.


----------



## BernDawg

I really can't believe this has made it to #40 and we still haven't seen...

BULLITT!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062765/

or

Vanishing Point

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067927/

or   (I retract my comments about not seeing this yet but will add +1 MM)
Dirty Harry 
( I did note "anything with Clint Eastwood" Moe ;-) )

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066999/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnMLGkj91Og


----------



## OldSolduer

Vanishing Point is the best car movie of all time. I spawned a few more car movies.

OK - Smokey and The Bandit


----------



## BernDawg

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Vanishing Point is the best car movie of all time. I spawned a few more car movies.
> 
> OK - Smokey and The Bandit



LoL, Guilty pleasure.... East bound and down!


----------



## dangerboy

The movie "Stalingrad" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108211/.  We used to watch it after every winter exercise, and suddenly the ex did not seem to bad.


----------



## OldSolduer

BernDawg said:
			
		

> LoL, Guilty pleasure.... East bound and down!



Any movie with a late 60's early 70's Plymouth or Dodge muscle car that goes fast and makes loud noises - Yes - The Dukes of Hazzard count!!!!

See > how I made this spiral?


----------



## mikeninercharlie

_*The Man Who Would Be King*_, starring Connery and Caine. One of my best memories as an OMLETeer was showing the movie to my ANA Kandak with simultaneous translation provided by my 'terp. They finally understood what a mentor from away was all about. >


----------



## Danjanou

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> _*The Man Who Would Be King*_, starring Connery and Caine. One of my best memories as an OMLETeer was showing the movie to my ANA Kandak with simultaneous translation provided by my 'terp. They finally understood what a mentor from away was all about. >



Now that's impressive.


----------



## 57Chevy

You know, the one about the Casey the 'cook'.
Under Siege (trailer)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9wf-QTEO6Y

Then again....any/all of the other of the Seagal movies


----------



## Tank Troll

Kingdom of Heaven, pure hack and slash.
Bull Duram
Outlaw Josey Wales
Midway
Bridge Over the River Kiwi
Blade Runner
Stroker Ace
Centurion


----------



## Blackadder1916

Danjanou said:
			
		

> . . . . . classic movies of simpler times where bad guys got their butts kicked, things "blowed up real good" and all that was wrong with the world is righted within 90-120 minutes.
> 
> 
> All entries will be treated with the utmost respect, meaning you better be able to justify it on the basis of great dialogue, but kicking, car chases, and/or what gets blowed up.  8)



You left out an important alternate criterion.  Ti**ies.  Don't need ti**ies in a guy movie, they just make it better.

As a genre of guy movies.  Bond . . . James Bond.

Connery is the prototype.  Craig comes in second.  Brosnan was a comic strip.  Dalton was a poser.  Moore was a caricacture.  The other guy who did one movie was irrelavent.


----------



## daftandbarmy

The Veteran is shaping up to be an all time fav!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K_cqGAoxks&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Danjanou

No access to YouTube at work, but now safe in the man cave and some of my suggestions with clips as to why

Zulu Final Charge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1csr0dxalpI&feature=related

The Wild Geese RSM Scene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT1sG9Nmz3w&feature=related

Dirty Harry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0-oinyjsk0&feature=related

The man Who Would Be King
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRshbHhk724&feature=related

The Great Escape motorcycle scene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coWCkAOkQ0U&feature=related

Bullit Car chase scene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWgR2vYE2_o&feature=related

The Magnificent Seven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0vqQjaXLOU&feature=related

The Rock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiSTYTRZFNc&feature=related

Con Air Irony
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9ygaj8eSls&feature=related

Armageddon requests
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0vy33Br_3s&feature=related

The Warriors
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlXgU8y9Aeg&feature=related


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Humphrey Bogart in  Casablanca,  The Big Sleep and  The Maltese Falcon to name just three. 

Henry Fonda, Charles Bronson and Jason Robards in  Once Upon a Time in the West.

 Kill Bill - Volume 1. I know all the main protagonists are female, but the movie is an homage to all those spaghetti westerns, samuri movies and Hong Kong flicks will all love.  

Anything with the  Three Stooges.


----------



## PMedMoe

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Any movie with a late 60's early 70's Plymouth or Dodge muscle car that goes fast and makes loud noises - Yes - The Dukes of Hazzard count!!!!
> 
> See > how I made this spiral?



Seriously?  I think we need to revoke your membership in the man club.   



			
				Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Kingdom of Haven, pure hack and slash.



Did you mean Kingdom of Heaven?  

I'd add The Kingdom.  Just for Jason Bateman.    :nod:


----------



## Journeyman

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just for Jason Bateman.    :nod:


Jason Bateman? In a guy thread?

To quote....well, yourself..... "Seriously?  I think we need to revoke your membership in the man club."


----------



## PMedMoe

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Jason Bateman? In a guy thread?
> 
> To quote....well, yourself..... "Seriously?  I think we need to revoke your membership in the man club."



Yeah, but I'm not a man.    :-*

But you're right, I overstepped the boundaries of "guy" movies.  At least it had the token female with large breasts who contributed nothing to the movie.


----------



## Journeyman

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> At least it had the token female with large breasts who contributed nothing to the movie.


"female with large breasts"......"contributed nothing to the movie" ??    :not-again:


----------



## PMedMoe

Journeyman said:
			
		

> "female with large breasts"......"contributed nothing to the movie" ??    :not-again:



Oh, sorry, contributed nothing by the way of acting/plot etc to the movie.   :


----------



## Tank Troll

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry, contributed nothing by the way of acting/plot etc to the movie.   :



Plot? Acting? whoa, getting a little deep here aren't we


----------



## Danjanou

Acting and plot while nice are not essential to a guy movie. Large breasted woman are also notr essential but nicer than acting and plots. 

BTW in this one instance jason Bateman gets pass,  for the scene in the apartment building when he's about to star in the Al Queda home video.


----------



## PMedMoe

Danjanou said:
			
		

> BTW in this one instance jason Bateman gets pass,  for the scene in the apartment building when he's about to star in the Al Queda home video.



 :nod:


----------



## infantryian

I'm really shocked that no one has mentioned Die Hard. I even liked Die Hard with a Vengeance.

I may also catch a little flack for this one, but I would say Marley and Me. It won't have explosions or car chases, but it is a pretty good movie about man's best friend. A must for a dog lover.


----------



## PMedMoe

Sapperian said:
			
		

> I even liked Die Hard with a Vengeance.



That was the best one!  Sam Jackson is cool.

Snakes on a Plane!


----------



## mariomike

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Sam Jackson is cool.



Jackie Brown.
( opens trunk of his Oldsmobile )
"That's Beaumont, an employee I had to let go."


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Star Trek: Wrath of Kahn.  Any of the new Transformer movies as well.  I like it when a giant robot fights another giant robot.

I think tonight just turned into movie night.


----------



## Danjanou

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The Veteran is shaping up to be an all time fav!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K_cqGAoxks&feature=player_embedded



Watched it over the weekend, average aside from the ending.


----------



## 2 Cdo

Full Metal Jacket, at least the first half.

Pearl Harbour   Fast forward to the Japanese attack and when that scene is done turn the movie off!

Near Dark, one of my favourite vampire movies!

Lock, stock, and two smoking barrels. Before Guy Ritchie started making movies for pussies.

300. What else needs to be said.  8)

Almost every Clint movie made, minus Bridges of Madison Country.


----------



## The Bread Guy

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Almost every Clint movie made, *minus Bridges of Madison County*.


And maybe this one, called by one reviewer "a lousy history lesson and a surprisingly affecting love story"?


----------



## OldSolduer

Another one we may have overlooked:

Men of Honour with Deniro and Cuba Gooding Jr. Navy Divers.....and Charlize Theron to boot as DeNiro's wife.

Heat with Pacino as a cop chasing the bank robbing Deniro - testosterone fuelled with Ashley Judd.


----------



## Danjanou

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Almost every Clint movie made, minus Bridges of Madison Country.



Really, you want to include this one? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064782/

I mean it's a good movie and all, but not really a "guy movie" unless there's something you'd like to share.  8)

Jim Agree on both choices, mid hard to go wrong with Deniro.


----------



## Bluebulldog

...ooooo...almost forgot..

Pulp Fiction. Samuel L. Jackson in his badass best, and the triumphant return of John Travolta.

"Vincent: "Aw man…I shot Marvin in the face." Jules: "Why the f^%k'd you do that?!&... "

"(Gunshot) "Oh I'm sorry, did I break your concentration?"


----------



## daftandbarmy

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Watched it over the weekend, average aside from the ending.



Kind of like your average British date night then?


----------



## gcclarke

Hot Fuzz. 

An old lady gets a jumping kick to the face. How can you go wrong?


----------



## The Bread Guy

New fave to add to the list after watching it last night:  "Guns at Batasi" - When the RSM's in charge, look out....


----------



## Danjanou

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> New fave to add to the list after watching it last night:  "Guns at Batasi" - When the RSM's in charge, look out....



It's a classic movie alright, not sure it meets the criteria here though...... no wait a 40mm Bofors gets blowed up real good so yeah it does. Plus a squaddie gets laid while on sentry duty.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Danjanou said:
			
		

> It's a classic movie alright, not sure it meets the criteria here though...... no wait a two 40mm Bofors gets blowed up real good so yeah it does. Plus a squaddie gets laid while on sentry duty.


FTFY  ;D


----------



## SprCForr

In the guy/car category I'd go with Two Lane Blacktop. Changing the jets on the carb on the side of the highway is way cool.

They didn't even bother to give the actors names.


----------



## medicineman

Hobo With a Shotgun!!


----------



## daftandbarmy

Not a movie, but anything with Dennis will do:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTVpxxzb2Dc&feature=related


----------



## PMedMoe

Charlie Wilson's War.

Excellent movie!  As much as I like Tom Hanks as an actor, Phillip Seymour Hoffman was fantastic.

War, weapons, politics, booze, swearing (lots of F-bombs) and beautiful women (often naked)....... Yep, sounds like a guy movie.   :nod:


----------



## 57Chevy

I suppose I can tuck these ones in here ;D

Any/All of the Rocky Balboa films.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD-iZWOikoo (Theme song)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZfCS6fZYF0 (Rocky Balboa all Knockouts)


----------



## mariomike

Might as well add the car door scene:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p58wHX4e0g


----------



## cupper

Bridge on the River Kwai.

The Great Escape.

The Devil's Brigade.

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Watched the RSM link of Wild Geese.

Saw the 'Wild Geese - full movie' link on You Tube.

Just spent the last two hours here in the Man Cave watching Richard Burton and Harris at their best ;D

Their Tech Director must've been military. They yelled 'Grenade' when they threw one and actually did not a bad flanking.

Oh, and lots of their's died, including their light in the loafers Medic. Not just bad guys. 

At least he went down fighting.


----------



## OldSolduer

recceguy said:
			
		

> Watched the RSM link of Wild Geese.
> 
> Saw the 'Wild Geese - full movie' link on You Tube.
> 
> Just spent the last two hours here in the Man Cave watching Richard Burton and Harris at their best ;D
> 
> Their Tech Director must've been military. They yelled 'Grenade' when they threw one and actually did not a bad flanking.
> 
> Oh, and lots of their's died, including their light in the loafers Medic. Not just bad guys.
> 
> At least he went down fighting.



Great movie !!


----------



## medicineman

recceguy said:
			
		

> Watched the RSM link of Wild Geese.
> 
> Saw the 'Wild Geese - full movie' link on You Tube.
> 
> Just spent the last two hours here in the Man Cave watching Richard Burton and Harris at their best ;D
> 
> Their Tech Director must've been military. They yelled 'Grenade' when they threw one and actually did not a bad flanking.
> 
> Oh, and lots of their's died, including their light in the loafers Medic. Not just bad guys.
> 
> At least he went down fighting.



One of the tech advisors was Mad Mike Hoare, a Brit Merc that made a name for himself in Africa in the 60's and 70's.  I bought the 25th anniversary edition - in the making of episode, Roger Moore was making fun of Hardy Krueger in it, saying when they were learning drill, Hardy couldn't walk, only goose step...

MM


----------



## Danjanou

Not just Hoare. Some of the actors had done their national service in the British military. Jack Watson the RSM served in the RN during the Second World War as a PTI. Hardy Kruger was another WW2 vet serving in the 38th SS Division as a conscript. Richard Burton was in the RAF as a Navigator during the war and post war period, as did Kenneth Griffith the actor who played the medic. Percy Herbert who played the mercenary Keith was at the fall of Singapore and Ian Yule, who played Tosh Donaldson was actually a former mercenary in the 5 Commando in the Congo and a friend of Col Mike Hoare.


----------



## medicineman

Hence the "One of the tech advisors..."  ;D...from what I've read/heard, Ian Yule actually got Hoare involved in the project.  Read an interesting book a number of years ago, "Someone Else's Wars" IIRC, didn't paint a very nice picture of Mike Hoare.  In the "making of" video, he was dressed like a Walt - bush dress with a bunch of weird gongs on.


----------



## Danjanou

Supposedly Yule introduced his old Co to the movie's producers. The movie is based on the Daniel Carney novel The Thin While Line  and Carney claims it in turn was based on an incident in 1968 when a Dakota landed at an airstrip in Rhodesia. Rumour has it was full on mercenaries fleeing a mission in the Congo with a dying Moïse Kapenda Tshombe the former President of the Congo.

This one was mentioned before Streets of Fire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJGo2rvfSuA

Another contender To Live and Die in LA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGBe8mltpkA


----------



## The Bread Guy

Just found this recently on DVD (from the UK, but playable here) "Who Dares Wins" (aka "The Final Option"):
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083941/
According to the commentary, lead actor was an SAS reservist, and many (if not most) of those you see doing the final assault on the ambassador's residence was done by real SAS from real military helicopters (apparently offered by then-Director of the SAS Peter de la Billiere the day before the filming of that sequence).  Also, anyone you see from behind or whose face you can't see when firing in the training area were apparently SAS.


----------



## medicineman

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Just found this recently on DVD (from the UK, but playable here) "Who Dares Wins" (aka "The Final Option"):
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083941/
> According to the commentary, lead actor was an SAS reservist, and many (if not most) of those you see doing the final assault on the ambassador's residence was done by real SAS from real military helicopters (apparently offered by then-Director of the SAS Peter de la Billiere the day before the filming of that sequence).  Also, anyone you see from behind or whose face you can't see when firing in the training area were apparently SAS.



The lead actor was a reservist, but with 10 (TA) Para.  If you read the credits carefully at the end of the movie, military technical advisors were "Anonymous".  

MM


----------



## Danjanou

Lewis Collins was in the TA and a Para. Supposedly he did pass selection for 21 SAS but as he was rather too well known as an Actor they had to say no.


----------



## The Bread Guy

medicineman said:
			
		

> The lead actor was a reservist, but with 10 (TA) Para.  If you read the credits carefully at the end of the movie, military technical advisors were "Anonymous".
> 
> MM





			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> Lewis Collins was in the TA and a Para. Supposedly he did pass selection for 21 SAS but as he was rather too well known as an Actor they had to say no.


Thanks for that - I was going by the producer/director commentary.


----------



## The Bread Guy

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The Hill: nuff said
> 
> 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1flqGBO5Ag
> 
> 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlaFY2CAHYY&feature=related
> 
> 3
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwT5yiNtDEk&feature=related
> 
> 4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA1HORPY87o&feature=related  (....)


Just watched the entire flick on DVD.  Damned good flick!


----------



## daftandbarmy

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Lewis Collins was in the TA and a Para. Supposedly he did pass selection for 21 SAS but as he was rather too well known as an Actor they had to say no.



He was, as I have it on good 2nd hand authority, a first class walt. He got a chance to work with the TA SAS durign the film, and then thought he was one. Never even tried selection and wouldn't have made it in the army anyways, by all accounts.

"He started out as a ladies' hairdresser before playing drums and guitar in pop groups." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lewis_Collins

Nuff said....


----------



## Danjanou

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> He was, as I have it on good 2nd hand authority, a first class walt. He got a chance to work with the TA SAS durign the film, and then thought he was one. Never even tried selection and wouldn't have made it in the army anyways, by all accounts.
> 
> "He started out as a ladies' hairdresser before playing drums and guitar in pop groups." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lewis_Collins
> 
> Nuff said....



 I stand corrected. I'll take your sources on this as better than mine old buddy.


----------



## 57Chevy

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> ... a first class walt.



 :rofl:

His preparation for the film gave him a passion for guns, and in 1981 he was fined £300 after discharging a shotgun in his living room.
In 2002, after a tip-off from his estranged father, police searched his house in Chalfont St Peter, discovering machine guns, pistols, shotguns and ammunition. 

Collins hadn't lived at the house for several years and was not charged over the matter.


----------



## OldSolduer

The Outlaw Josey Wales.


Some folk need a good killin.....


----------



## daftandbarmy

Of course, the WW1 classics should be included: when manliness was measured by the length of ones 'bayonet'


All Quiet on the Western Front (the original of course, not the drivel produced later with 'John Boy' Walton in the lead role)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbArOFsXs6I

Paths of Glory
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPtVNDvwGMo

Sgt York
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmRRhxo0RHc&feature=related

All the King's Men
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUeAqCClk_k&feature=related

The Trench 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KzqzIR8x4U&feature=related

Deathwatch (wierd, but manly enough)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0KQYHJ6K_s&feature=related

Gallipoli (Hint: never take a girlfriend to watch this the night before you deploy on ops)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eeijbtbnjQ&feature=related

The Light Horsemen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yuZ4vowQJc

The Lost Battalion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXa8N-I2gKk&feature=related


----------



## Danjanou

Add one to that list , more a mini series than a movie

ANZACS

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088479/


----------



## mariomike

"Pride Of The Marines" with John Garfield:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx0EvzLjZAg


----------



## Blackadder1916

Deserving of mention in this thread is director Sam Peckinpah, definitely the father (and master) of slow-motion, blood spurting violence.  His "Cross of Iron" has already been tallied, but "The Wild Bunch" was his most noted masterpiece.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Every time I look at this thread, I spend the next two hours watching a movie.

This aft was "The Hill". Thanks d&b.


----------



## daftandbarmy

'ear 'ear for Chopper!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyliVqhgt4w&feature=related


----------



## daftandbarmy

recceguy said:
			
		

> Every time I look at this thread, I spend the next two hours watching a movie.
> 
> This aft was "The Hill". Thanks d&b.



s'alright,

"Fancy I saw snow on the top of it." 

former Sergeant Major Roberts, talking about "The Hill"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hill_(film)


----------

